# Good Campgrounds In The Upper Peninsula.



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

the wife and i are looking for a place to go in the UP. our 5 er is about 35 ft long. i personally have never been to the UP, except for driving over the bridge and then right back, so i dont have any ideas where to go. any and all recomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

04SUPERDUTY said:


> the wife and i are looking for a place to go in the UP. our 5 er is about 35 ft long. i personally have never been to the UP, except for driving over the bridge and then right back, so i dont have any ideas where to go. any and all recomendations would be appreciated.


We camp mostly in Iron, Goegebic, & Dickinson County at County, Federal, and State campgrounds. Here's a link for info at U.P. campsites. 
http://www.uptravel.com/DataBases/Campgrounds.asp

Have Fun .


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been going to the UP for the last four years there are a lot of nice camp grounds, but we have a pick it's called Michigamme Shores full hook-up and plenty of large sites.
CLICK HERE


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

There are a lot of great places to camp in the U.P. There are many state parks that offer camping, click here to find information on the state parks in each county. Two of my favorites in the U.P. are Tahquamenon Falls S.P. and Porcupine Mountains S.P. The state parks usually have electric hook-ups on each site, and water fill and dump stations near the entrance/exit.

There are several nice private campgrounds in the U.P. also. As fishnmagician mentioned, Michigamme Shores is nice. One of my favorites is Driftwood Shores Resort, a small campground west of Manistique, right on the shore of Lake Michigan. If you enjoy fishing







or bird watching, you'll want to check Driftwood Shores out.







If you want to head to Copper Harbor, Lake Fanny Hooe Resort and Campground is pretty nice, or there is also Fort Wilkins S.P.

Hope that helps. Any particular area of the U.P. you plan to visit?


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> There are a lot of great places to camp in the U.P. There are many state parks that offer camping, click here to find information on the state parks in each county. Two of my favorites in the U.P. are Tahquamenon Falls S.P. and Porcupine Mountains S.P. The state parks usually have electric hook-ups on each site, and water fill and dump stations near the entrance/exit.
> 
> There are several nice private campgrounds in the U.P. also. As fishnmagician mentioned, Michigamme Shores is nice. One of my favorites is Driftwood Shores Resort, a small campground west of Manistique, right on the shore of Lake Michigan. If you enjoy fishing
> 
> ...


We stayed here and liked it very much. http://www.uplogcabin.com/ Used it as base to travel in several directions. Some sites require an extra lon-n-n-g sewer hose.


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

wow, thanks for all the replies, now its time to talk to the wife and see what she thinks. thanks again.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, thanks! (I'll jump on the bandwagon!)









Great links to some great places!

MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

wapiti13 said:


> We stayed here and liked it very much. http://www.uplogcabin.com/ Used it as base to travel in several directions. Some sites require an extra lon-n-n-g sewer hose.


That is absolutely God's Country in that part of the UP. For that matter the whole UP is God's Country.

Anyway, Log Cabin resort looks great. It seems like it could get booked up early. Is it hard to get a reservation?

Bill


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> There are a lot of great places to camp in the U.P. There are many state parks that offer camping, click here to find information on the state parks in each county. Two of my favorites in the U.P. are Tahquamenon Falls S.P. and Porcupine Mountains S.P. The state parks usually have electric hook-ups on each site, and water fill and dump stations near the entrance/exit.
> 
> There are several nice private campgrounds in the U.P. also. As fishnmagician mentioned, Michigamme Shores is nice. One of my favorites is Driftwood Shores Resort, a small campground west of Manistique, right on the shore of Lake Michigan. If you enjoy fishing
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention a couple more private campgrounds you might want to check out. St. Ignace KOA is just over the Big Mac bridge. They have several pull through, full hook-up sites as well as back-in water/electric sites. This is a good base for making day trips across the eastern U.P. Newberry KOA is more wooded, lots of shady sites. They have an indoor heated pool, hot tub and sauna - a nice feature if the weather is cool or rainy.







You can also do a lot of day trips from here.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

St Ignace KOA two miles west on Highway 2
Tahquahmenon State Park, Paradise
Also camping in Sault Ste Marie on the St Mary's River downstream from the Locks
All awesome places to stay
Lots of National Park and Michigan DNR campgrounds available too


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Brimely State Park is one of the best maintained MI state parks we have had the privilege of visiting. It is electric only, but very clean and well managed. We had a site with a view of Lake Superior and the hills of Canada on the other side. 
I've also heard great things about Lake Muskallonge State Park. We plan on staying a night or two there this summer. The Lower Falls campground at Tahquemenon Falls is also very nice. We had a wooded pull through site, surrounded by pines. Be sure to visit the lower falls and rent the row boat to walk around the small island on the trails. It's the prettiest way to see the lower falls! We had a great lunch at the Brewery at the Upper Falls. It also has one of upper MI's nicest gift shops.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> I've also heard great things about Lake Muskallonge State Park. We plan on staying a night or two there this summer.


I stayed there a couple years ago. Nice setting in the woods of the U.P. The campground is on Lake Muskallonge, and there is stairway access to Lake Superior across the road from the park entrance. I stayed there in the fall, will have to take a summer trip there sometime also.



> We had a great lunch at the Brewery at the Upper Falls. It also has one of upper MI's nicest gift shops.


Oh yeah! Great scenery, great food, and great shopping. What more could you want?







One of my favorite spots in the U.P.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I've camped at Brimley, Muskellonge and Michigamme Shores and loved them all, though my favorite so far is Michigamme Shores. This is also the only of the 3 having full hook-ups. The UP is marvelous at any time and in any location. It is my favorite place to go whether I camp or not and you will enjoy the beauty of it day and night in any season. I'd love to have a Rally up there!


----------

